# Gator Grit 40 grit 5 inch sanding discs



## RogerBean (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm not sure what anyone would use a 40 grit disc for? Why not just smooth up the surface with a chainsaw?


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Not impressed at all with the Gator brand sandpaper. The grit flys off this paper faster than the wood comes off. Tried them once because I was in a hurry and the big box store was open. Never again.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

40 GRIT ? IS THE BARK STILL ON YOUR LUMBER ? WHAT KIND OF DEFECTS ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT ?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

The last time I put a 40 grit anything on a sander was on a belt sander when I tried to level out some bad concrete pads. Worked OK, save it broke open the concrete so bad I had to go back in with a top sealer!

Honestly, I didn't even think you could buy a 40 grit for a ROS. But there it is. Is your ROS still running? How bout your hands? Still vibrating?
And I agree with you, the gator stuff is kind of sub-standard.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

The gator product has been my least favorite of the dozen or so brands I have used.
I will never buy them again. 80 grit removed as much material as 150 grit of another brand. 
I currently use Klingspor. They last longer, and are actually cheaper per disc than the store brands. 
Freud Diablo discs last too, but their "one sized fits none" dust holes are disappointing.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Dedvw (Jul 6, 2010)

Remember gang, were not all doing the same type of woodworking or using the same methods. I can give two examples of when I use 40 grit:

1) To fair the planks on a wooden boat hull.

2) I make concave tops for footstools I build (its easier and faster then my draw knife).

I have these disks and agree with everything you say about them. I do love that they come in packs of 50 or 100 because I change them as soon as they start to lose their bite. I havent found it that difficult to remove the marks if you progress through the rough grits, i.e. 40, 60, 80.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I've had a similar experience as pintodeluxe has. Their grits aren't rough enough. Using their 50 grit sheets I've noticed the abrasive particles tend to detach from the paper. I've had better luck with their 100 grit sheets.

As I said I've had good experiences with their garnet papers.


----------

